# 7 ft Hammer Head



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

Had a good trip in Gorda on the pier this weekend my biggest shark in 4 yrs. Not sure what how much she tip the scales at fairly thick for a hammer say about 150lb sure was freakin heavy!!! Water was in great shape got a nice male bull shark Saturday late night too. Some great fishing left this year still hope some of you guys can make it down. Shark was released unharmed thats why not alot of pics.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

congrats,


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. WTG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good looking fish. Must of been tough getting up to the peir. Kind of makes me pucker seeing arms and hands close to those teeth.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## bullredman (Jul 19, 2005)

way to go.. nice fish


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

nice fish.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*cool*

Unusual pier catch! Nice sized one also! Green to ya.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Good lookin fish for sure! Great job


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

good job! how did you get him on the peir?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Sharkbitten (Nov 20, 2009)

how did you get it up the pier?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on a nice HH. Boy that would make my day.


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

Can I borrow your blue shirt?! Dang!


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

big shark!! he looks hungry


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

NIIIIICE


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nice fishes. that dorsal on the hammer is long.


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

You da man Gordaskipper! I know you have spent many a long night looking for such a fish. Your patience has paid off this year. You have caught some BIG fish off that pier. I am living through you. Congrats again gordaskipper, aka CSL.


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Thanks ya'all*

I appreciate all the remarks and congrats and GMONEY is right he knows!!...fish was roped...fought it about 40 mins thank God for Harrington's 552 blanks...325 yrds of 80lb on Newell 646 had maybe a third of line or less left when it finally stopped...It still pulled drag in small doses thought maybe a big ray at first...reel has 45lb drag but never was on all the way until the pier...I locked the drag down at pier once shock leader was on reel it still pulled drag...im just one lucky dude...we have seen a tiger shark out there 2 yrs ago in late September....hmmmmmm ya never know right?


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Nice, I will have to make it down there, it's a great pier.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Great Fish! Good For YOU!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice fish.Caught a small hammerhead years ago down there.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

Great catch! Congratulations Hope that dude swims up Crystal way


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

*How to get there from Richmond/Houston*

Alright; now I've got to ask. I have never fished Gorda. What's the best way to get there? I-10 or head out somewhere South of there?...

I do go to Corpus now and then but have tired of San Luis Pass and the adventure of getting onto and off the beach in that soft sand. I DO enjoy long rodding off the Surfside Jetty, but am game for something new.

Thanks.
Regards.
LR


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

From Richmond,take 59 to Wharton. Then take 60 south through Bay City all the way to Matagorda.Turn left at the end of town,go over the big bridge and it'll take you right to the jetty/pier. Nice parking area there.
Beach access is about 1/2 mile before you reach the park.Look for the sign.


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

Krash, 
Excellent driving instructions; thanks. 

A couple questions about the pier:
1) How long is it?
2) How close can you park to it? 
3) How much does it cost to get on it?
4) Is there a limit to the number of rods one can take out (both long rods and/or bait rods)?
5) Any facilities (food, bait, rest room, etc.)?
6) How far above the water is it? 
7) If you hang something sizeable, can you 'walk' the fish off the pier and onto the beach or over to the jetty rocks to retrieve it?
8) What's the approx. water depth off the railing straight down? How about 40+ yards straight out?
Thanks again. LR


----------

